# Is keeping a dove inside realistic?



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

I live in a two bedroom apartment with one room that is used a an "office" where my spouse stores his military things in the closet and that's it. I am wanting to get a dove as a companion for myself since I am home alone all day, but I don't want to make a hasty decision and do something that's not good for the bird.


----------



## gracefulpotatoes (Apr 12, 2016)

As long as you have a proper flight cage, or let the dove out to move about your apartment often (preferably both) I don't see why you couldn't have a dove in an apartment.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

I plan on letting it out as often as I can. Since I'm usually always home.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

My entire flock is inside. ^v^

There are, in my opinion, a lot more benefits to indoor pets than lofts. 
No predators, comfortable temperature, no exposure to disease or parasites from wild birds, no risk of losing the bird when opening the door to feed it... I could go on, but i'd start repeating myself. XD

Doves and pigeons make lovely indoor companions. ^v^


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Life goals, a whole flock inside ♡♡♡


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Hatoful said:


> Life goals, a whole flock inside ♡♡♡


HAha! It's hades on the AC filter, but totally worth it not to have to deal with outdoor hazards.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> HAha! It's hades on the AC filter, but totally worth it not to have to deal with outdoor hazards.


Seriously gonna be one of my goals when we finally own a home wayyy in the future


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Ring neck dove do fine indoors. They are less messy than pigeons indoors. Pigeons are more active and robust. IMO I think pigeons are happier in a loft with their flock with plenty of room to fly, nest and roost. 

The only thing to be warned about ring neck doves is the male can be loud. Cooing at all hours. I would get a hen or two hens.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Whytpigeon said:


> Ring neck dove do fine indoors. They are less messy than pigeons indoors. Pigeons re more active and robust. IMO I think pigeons re happier in a loft with their flock with plenty of room to fly, nest and roost.
> 
> The only thing to be warned about ring neck doves is the male can be loud. Cooing at all hours. I would get a hen or two hens.


A pair of hens, while usually ideal, can be dangerous under certain circumstances.

Some ringneck hens are very determined setters who do not like to let their mate take a turn on the nest. 

Cocks will handle this one of two ways. Either he will demand his turn and force her out of the box, where she will then poo, drink, eat and rest a bit, or he will wait until she gets up to do those things and sneak in to sit.

Most of the time, the more masculine of the two hens will take in this roll, but if two hens are tight setters, the changing of the guard system meant to allow both partners a break will break down. Both hens will wedge into the box and neither bird will leave to eat.

If their laying patters aren't perfectly synced, they can become perpetually broody and their health can be adversely effected.

Again, not a common occurrence, but one that does happen and needs to be watched for.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Hatoful said:


> Seriously gonna be one of my goals when we finally own a home wayyy in the future


I would suggest tiling your birdroom floor when the circumstances favor you having one. MUCH easier to clean up!

Also, starting with a very few birds. An entire flock is expensive to keep up and requires a TON of maintenance, so get used to the needs of a few, and then you can add on as time, funds, and space allow.

It took me four years to get set up the way I am, part of which involved getting my dealer's license from the department of agriculture so that I can legally sell my young birds.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> I would suggest tiling your birdroom floor when the circumstances favor you having one. MUCH easier to clean up!
> 
> Also, starting with a very few birds. An entire flock is expensive to keep up and requires a TON of maintenance, so get used to the needs of a few, and then you can add on as time, funds, and space allow.
> 
> It took me four years to get set up the way I am, part of which involved getting my dealer's license from the department of agriculture so that I can legally sell my young birds.


That won't be for a while. My family is military and moves a lot and ot would be helIish to move a ton of birds


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> A pair of hens, while usually ideal, can be dangerous under certain circumstances.
> 
> Some ringneck hens are very determined setters who do not like to let their mate take a turn on the nest.
> 
> ...


I did not think it was a common occurrence with my experience with three hens together. All three sat in the basket on their infertile eggs. Never not one problem. But I can see that territorial side on any ring neck dove. IMO I think lone doves are a sad sight. Two hens are more quiet than a cock, and doves are easier in the house. So that is what I thought best.. IMO.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I did adopt from someone in who lives close to me. Sadly this bird cannot be around other birds due to her current condition,(she is physically healthy, but a weak flyer and other birds seem to beat her up) but luckily with my work schedule, I am home enough to give her the care and attention she needs. I have talked with her current owner in detail to find out what she needs exactly to ensure she will be happy and healthy in my home. I couldn't not help a bird in need in my area.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I have two pigeons that I rescued as babies. They are "house pigeons". They live full time indoors. They have a large parrot cage, but get to come out every day to explore the house for a few hours. They are very loving, very social and very happy. To keep things clean, I put "bird diapers" (yeah I know, sounds weird) on them. It has disposable pads, the suit it's self is machine washable, and comes in many sizes, and, my favorite, was that they make suits made to fit pigeons and doves specifically. It is super easy to put on, just velcros on back. I got it at avianfashions.com I love those stupid suits, because I am a complete neat freak and that keeps my white carpets white. Mt two birds are very happy. They bonded strongly with me, and more often then not, one of them wants to sit on my head while I go about doing whatever I am up to around the house. You have to make sure they have lots of free time around the house, and devote time (even more time and attention if you will only have one) to them, but they can be very happy as house birds. 

Will you post a picture of her? What is her name?


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Whytpigeon said:


> I did not think it was a common occurrence with my experience with three hens together. All three sat in the basket on their infertile eggs. Never not one problem. But I can see that territorial side on any ring neck dove. IMO I think lone doves are a sad sight. Two hens are more quiet than a cock, and doves are easier in the house. So that is what I thought best.. IMO.


Definitely not a common occurrence, but one I had to help a client out with recently, so it's fresh in my mind.

I agree that lone doves are not ideal, but there are work-arounds that can allow a single to be happy, provided the owner has the time to implement them.

That is, admittedly, a very big IF!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Hatoful said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice. I did adopt from someone in who lives close to me. Sadly this bird cannot be around other birds due to her current condition,(she is physically healthy, but a weak flyer and other birds seem to beat her up) but luckily with my work schedule, I am home enough to give her the care and attention she needs. I have talked with her current owner in detail to find out what she needs exactly to ensure she will be happy and healthy in my home. I couldn't not help a bird in need in my area.


Congratulations!

It's great to be able to help out a bird that needs you. ^v^


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It's great to be able to help out a bird that needs you. ^v^


yes! I pick her up Saturday morning after my shift ends


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would get a HEPA air cleaner for the room you keep the dove in. Doves, like all pet birds, make dust and you (and the dove) will be healthier if you have a HEPA air cleaner running 24/7. I have always had one in my bird room. An air cleaner is a good investment and they are not that expensive to run. Just make sure it has a HEPA filter.


----------



## NB#83 (Apr 28, 2016)

My doves are inside. I have a large parrot cage for them. When I'm home I also let them fly around the house. I've had them for years and they seem to do very well inside. Granted I do like the Idea of having a large loft outside for like 50 doves or pigeons. But for 2 doves inside is fine as long as you have a big enough enclosure for them.


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

bird diapers are "cute" but they're uncomfortable to put on. I ordered some and could have the bird in them for walks outside, using public transportation, going to the liquor store, etc. My bird didn't mind once "snapped in". The whole ordeal made me feel like a perv but that way you can safely take your bird outside. It stops wiggling after it adjusts to the fit of the suit. They do like park visits, time around other wild birds, real sun instead of uvb/uva bulbs and enjoy breathing in fresh air. Mine loved riding on my shoulder through a public, outdoor market. My wing break indoor pigeon loved walking on his leash as he could no longer fly (like a dog) through the neighborhood. Indoor doves are A-OK. Mine would nearly run to the door of my apartment building from a block away to come back indoors, they'd adjusted to it and made the place into their own nest, which I didn't mind in the slightest. It's nice to have a house filled with bird warmth.


----------

